
Lenovo’s warranty upgrade is a SCAM - milankragujevic
https://hackernoon.com/lenovos-warranty-upgrade-is-scam-965b2bf7a497
======
PhantomGremlin
I've anecdotally had wonderful results with Applecare. But Apple can probably
be just as bad as Lenovo when it comes to problems that "corporate" has
decided to stonewall, e.g. bad GPUs.

Whenever I buy a laptop I only accept delivery at an Apple retail store. Apple
will ship to a store even if you order a custom configuration online. I ask
for the box to be opened and for the laptop to be powered up before I take it
home. Avoids DOA. Avoids going home with something other than a "new" laptop
in the "sealed" box.

~~~
detaro
Apple not having on-site support is (IMHO) a major difference, and stands out
against other professional devices. Bringing a machine in is sort-of fine if I
live in a major city with an Apple store, but not great outside of that. And
even if a repair place is close by, for partial defects it's a lot more
comfortable and I can be sure my disks are safe.

Anecdotally, Lenovo support seems to differ quite a bit between countries and
service levels. Here in Germany on-site is still done by the IBM service
network and it works well, and if you only have bring-in you can pick a
service partner and mail it to them. On the other hand, sending machines to
Lenovo directly I've heard the usual horror stories about as well.

------
guitarbill
> I bought a Lenovo Thinkpad with a Next Business Day Response warranty
> upgrade.

> I am a PhD student at Imperial College London, and my department bought me a
> Thinkpad T470 earlier in 2017.

So which was it? I'm guessing it was the first, because otherwise the
University would sort it out, right?

The reason I point this out is that if he bought it himself, I hope he used a
credit card. Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act [0] in the UK is excellent
(for consumers):

> Under Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act 1974, the credit card company is
> jointly and severally liable for any breach of contract or misrepresentation
> by the retailer or trader.

I would simply put in such a claim ASAP for the laptop and the warranty - no
need to mess around with Lenovo, hit 'em where it hurts.

[0] [https://www.which.co.uk/consumer-
rights/regulation/section-7...](https://www.which.co.uk/consumer-
rights/regulation/section-75-of-the-consumer-credit-act)

------
lathiat
That is an impressive series of failure.

